# What are the best months to come to Dubai for a Career hunt?



## HackyZack

Hey guys, I'm from Vancouver, Canada who wants to start a career in Dubai. I just wanted to get an opinion from you guys out there who are trying or have already been through the career hunting process as to what are the best months to get a job in Dubai. Now I do know that that there are job opening throughout the year but I'm pretty sure that peak summer, Ramadan, Eid Ul Adha and Christmas seasons things would slow down. I was initially wanting to come in November but my gut feeling is telling me to come in January. Also, I am planning to come for at least 2 months and hoping that would be enough time to find a career that would match my skills, experience and education. In the mean time I am making sure that I am constantly in touch with multiple recruiters and am active on LinkedIn and a lot of the groups. Hoping to hear from you guys. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## vasankrish4

HackyZack said:


> Hey guys, I'm from Vancouver, Canada who wants to start a career in Dubai. I just wanted to get an opinion from you guys out there who are trying or have already been through the career hunting process as to what are the best months to get a job in Dubai. Now I do know that that there are job opening throughout the year but I'm pretty sure that peak summer, Ramadan, Eid Ul Adha and Christmas seasons things would slow down. I was initially wanting to come in November but my gut feeling is telling me to come in January. Also, I am planning to come for at least 2 months and hoping that would be enough time to find a career that would match my skills, experience and education. In the mean time I am making sure that I am constantly in touch with multiple recruiters and am active on LinkedIn and a lot of the groups. Hoping to hear from you guys. Thanks in advance for any input.


Mid Jan will be the right time as holiday season is over and all decision making authorities would be in town.


----------



## rsinner

In financial services, the best time is March-June. The bonuses would have been paid out by then, and whoever wants to move would have started moving.
Jan-Feb: holidays + bonuses not paid out yet
March-Jun: perfect
Jul-Aug: Holidays etc.
Sep: Doable
Oct-Jan: Year end, so hiring decisions will not be made

The above is clearly a case of over analysis  Just make sure you don't end up here during holidays, and you should be fine.


----------



## Tropicana

If you would want to come for a 2 month stretch, then anytime from late January on to mid March would be good.

The past few years has seen the year being a case of 2 halves. 
You have a pretty long and dull stretch from after New years till around May/June, without any breaks, but good for getting work done
Then you have July to December which sees, Ramadan, 2 Eids, National Day, Christmas and New years (and of course "preparing" for each of them which makes serious work in some places difficult a week before any of the breaks)

So coming in mid Jan or Feb , should allow you 2 months of holiday-free time


----------



## HackyZack

vasankrish4 said:


> Mid Jan will be the right time as holiday season is over and all decision making authorities would be in town.


Thanks vasankrish4


----------



## HackyZack

rsinner said:


> In financial services, the best time is March-June. The bonuses would have been paid out by then, and whoever wants to move would have started moving.
> Jan-Feb: holidays + bonuses not paid out yet
> March-Jun: perfect
> Jul-Aug: Holidays etc.
> Sep: Doable
> Oct-Jan: Year end, so hiring decisions will not be made
> 
> The above is clearly a case of over analysis  Just make sure you don't end up here during holidays, and you should be fine.


Hey rsinner, appreciate ur feedback. That surely was over analyzed!! Lol. What I was looking for was just to know if January was a better month than December for a 2 month solid job hunting period and I think I get a fair idea through the feedbacks I've been getting so thanks once again


----------



## HackyZack

Tropicana said:


> If you would want to come for a 2 month stretch, then anytime from late January on to mid March would be good.
> 
> The past few years has seen the year being a case of 2 halves.
> You have a pretty long and dull stretch from after New years till around May/June, without any breaks, but good for getting work done
> Then you have July to December which sees, Ramadan, 2 Eids, National Day, Christmas and New years (and of course "preparing" for each of them which makes serious work in some places difficult a week before any of the breaks)
> 
> So coming in mid Jan or Feb , should allow you 2 months of holiday-free time


Thanks Tropicana, that helps a lot. I think I will arrive there in January. Also wanted to know how the transportation is in Dubai as I will running around to meet a lot of people every day. Is it recommended to rent a car for a month or just take public transportation?


----------



## angieuae

You're in Canada and you want to move to Dubai?? 

Anyway, the best time to find job in the UAE is after ramadan season, in winter time from October - March.


----------



## HackyZack

angieuae said:


> You're in Canada and you want to move to Dubai??
> 
> Anyway, the best time to find job in the UAE is after ramadan season, in winter time from October - March.


Thanks for the feedback Angie. I guess the grass is always greener on the other side!! Don't get me wrong, I actually love Canada (especially Vancouver) but wanted to try out something different and didn't think of a better place than Dubai as it is pretty well developed and still has a lot of Islamic culture which is exactly what I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

For islamic culture, would suggest maybe trying abu dhabi instead of dubai.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

If you want to try the real Islam to the letter I would say Saudi Arabia

What's you occupation anyway ? that would help to give you a better advise.



Jynxgirl said:


> For islamic culture, would suggest maybe trying abu dhabi instead of dubai.


----------



## HackyZack

Canuck_Sens said:


> If you want to try the real Islam to the letter I would say Saudi Arabia
> 
> What's you occupation anyway ? that would help to give you a better advise.


Hey Canuck, I'm a Remarketing manager here with an MBA in International business I also have 3 years in meat (food service) industry, but I'm really looking to change my career as I would like to try something other than sales. I have been told its impossible to do that in Dubai, as you only get hired on the basis of your past experience. 

I am pretty active on LinkedIn and have been in touch with a bunch of headhunters who actually have asked me to come down in order to have a better chance. I still have to arrange my stay and transportation for 2 months (plz lemme know if you have any suggestions)

Anywho, nice username but I don't know why do you have the senators attached?!?! Lol. Just kidding. I bleed blue for van Canucks but this year the NHL lockout might just kill the season.


----------



## ExArab

HackyZack said:


> Hey guys, I'm from Vancouver, Canada who wants to start a career in Dubai. I just wanted to get an opinion from you guys out there who are trying or have already been through the career hunting process as to what are the best months to get a job in Dubai. Now I do know that that there are job opening throughout the year but I'm pretty sure that peak summer, Ramadan, Eid Ul Adha and Christmas seasons things would slow down. I was initially wanting to come in November but my gut feeling is telling me to come in January. Also, I am planning to come for at least 2 months and hoping that would be enough time to find a career that would match my skills, experience and education. In the mean time I am making sure that I am constantly in touch with multiple recruiters and am active on LinkedIn and a lot of the groups. Hoping to hear from you guys. Thanks in advance for any input.


I would like to piggy back on your question and ask as to how long do people on this forum think is the right time to stay and connect with recruiters and other decision makers (not necessarily land a job). I was thinking of going over in Feb/March of 2013 for week/10 days. Will that be too short of a time frame to get results? Assuming, I meet at least 2-3 people a day for 7 days, that is between 14-21 people. As long as they are the right folks, is that not a good number or am I making it sound too simple?

Any thoughts, feedback appreciated.


----------

